# insert into mit between-Anweisung



## c-i-k-o (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Datenbank für die Verwaltung der Mitarbeiter erstellt. Diese Datenbank soll durch eine Java-GUI bedienbar sein.
z.B.
Eingabe über die Java-GUI
MitarbeiterID.......... Arbeitsstunden.........KWvon.........KWbis
4............................2............................1..................3

So, wenn ich solch eine Eingabe mache, sollen im Hintergrund diese Daten in die Datenbank gespeichert werden.
z.B.:
Kalender
MitarbeiterID..........KW1..........KW2..........KW3..........KW4
4...........................2................2...............2             

Wie kann man so etwas programmieren?
Ich habe sowas wie 

```
String kalender = SQL.EXE("Insert into kalender (between kw"+KWvon+" and kw"+KWbis+") VALUES (Arbeitsstunden) where MitarbeiterID = "+id);
```
 
das klappt leider nicht... 

Ich weiss leider auch nicht mehr weiter.
Würde auf eure Hilfe sehr freuen...

MfG 
c-i-k-o


----------



## Marcinek (10. Sep 2012)

In Relationalen Datenbanken geht das nicht.

Du kannst nix selektieren, was nicht da ist ^^.

Lade alle Daten, berechne die Lücken und füge da sachen ein.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2012)

welch verrückte Frage,

wie sieht die DB aus? welche Spalten hat die Tabelle kalender, sind KW1, KW2 usw. richtige Spalten oder meinst du damit verschiedene kalender-Einträge?

sollen überhaupt grundsätzlich neue Einträge erstellt werden (Insert Into) 
oder vorhandene geändert werden (Update .. where id = ..)?

"VALUES (Arbeitsstunden)" ist einfach nur ein String, da wird nicht automatisch eine Java-Variable verwendet falls du das vorhast,
machst du weiter hinten bei der 'id'-Variablen doch auch anders, oder ist 'Arbeitsstunden' hier der Spaltenname?
hat dann aber in Values() nichts zu suchen und einmal mehr zeigt sich, dass (mir zumindest) vollkommen unklar ist, wie die Tabelle aussieht, was passieren soll,

beim Between muss man wohl gar nichts mehr groß analysieren,

hier paar Möglichkeiten, um ein bisschen Gefühl für richtige Richtungen zu bekommen:


```
Insert into kalender VALUES (23, 1, 2) 
Insert into kalender VALUES (23, 2, 2) 
Insert into kalender VALUES (23, 3, 2)
```
// für angenommene Spalten Id, KW, Arbeitsstunden 3x Insert von 2 Stunden in KW 1-3 für Id 23


```
update kalender set arbeitsstunden=2 where id = 23 and kw between 1 and 3
```
// hier Annahme dass schon Einträge vorhanden sind für Id und alle Wochen, Arbeitsstunden setzen
// between-Syntax besser noch nachschauen, nur pauschal notiert


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Sep 2012)

Hast du ernsthaft Spalten von:
kw1 ... kw52?

Aber mal abgesehen davon. Ich wüsste nicht, wie du das ohne SP lösen könntest. Ansonsten kannst du den Insert(oder update) im Code zusammenbauen und dann so absenden.


----------



## c-i-k-o (10. Sep 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> welch verrückte Frage,
> 
> wie sieht die DB aus? welche Spalten hat die Tabelle kalender, sind KW1, KW2 usw. richtige Spalten oder meinst du damit verschiedene kalender-Einträge?
> 
> ...



Also ok ich versuchs etwas deutlicher zu formulieren.

Meine Datenbanktabelle "Kalender" schaut so aus

MitarbeiterID | Kw1 | Kw2 | ............. | kw52


ich habe eine Klasse in Java, wo ich die Mitarbeiter hinzufügen kann; d.h. mit den Attributen MA_ID, Vorname, Name, Arbeitsstunden und Kalenderwochen
Diese Daten werden in der DB-Tabelle "mitarbeiter" gespreichert, aber auch gleichzeitig wird nur die "MA_ID" in die DB-Tabelle "Kalender" aufgenommen.
beispiel:
Kalender
MA_ID |  KW1 | KW2 .....
4......... |          |         

die Tabelle Kalender habe ich deswegen gemacht, weil ich gerne ausgeben lassen würde, wie viele freie Stunden der Mitarbeiter noch z.b. in der KW20 hat...

dazu habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich in die DB eine Hilfstabelle "Kalendar" baue und dort die Arbeitsstunden zu den jeweiligen KWs zufüge.... um somit die übrige Zeit durch die Auswahl der "MA_ID" und "KW?" ermitteln lasse

die Einträge "KW von" und "KW bis" und "Arbeitsstunden" mache ich in einer seperaten klasse die sich "Planung" nennt
ich möchte, dass wenn ich die Einträge der Arbeitsstunden für KW von und KW bis mache, dass diese auch in die Tabelle Kalendar mit aufgenommen werden, undzwar sollen  die KW's die zwischen KW von und KW bis liegen
auch mit den Arbeitsstunden befüllt werden

...und die Eignaben in Java parse ich natürlich ...


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2012)

update kalender set kw1=2, kw2=2, kw3=2 where id = 23


----------



## c-i-k-o (10. Sep 2012)

wollte eigentlich dass es automatisch abläuft wenn ich auf speichern klicke, denn es kann ja auch sein dass der Teamleiter meint Arbeitsstunden von KW 20 bis KW 30  zu verplanen


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2012)

den set-Teil kannst du als String zusammenbauen, nicht schön, aber denkbar,

ansonsten hast du dich mit sovielen einzelnen Attributen selbst geschadet,
genauso wie in Java viele einzelne Variablen kw1, kw2, kw3 usw. nicht 'automatisch' bearbeitet werden können, 
die Antwort auf solche Foren-Threads ist dann immer
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/62032-fragen-variablennamen.html

in der DB bist du mit einer Tabelle Id, KW, Arbeitstunden evtl. flexibler, wie gesagt dann vielleicht 
> update kalender set arbeitsstunden=2 where id = 23 and kw between 1 and 3
oder ähnliches möglich

aber ein Freibrief ist das auch nicht, 52 Einträge statt einem wären dann nötig und um die anzulegen 
muss man einiges mehr arbeiten, immerhin ginge wohl eine Schleife

für GUI-Abfragen a la 'wieviel Stunden hat Mitarbeitet X  in Woche 17' kann das aber auch helfen,
besonders wenn wieder Intervalle abzufragen, 
mit der bisherigen Tabelle müsstest du einzelnen Spalten kw17 usw. wiederum zusammenbasteln


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Sep 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ansonsten hast du dich mit sovielen einzelnen Attributen selbst geschadet,


Sehe ich genauso. Die 52-Einträge hätte man besser separat gemacht. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal Normalformen anschauen.


----------



## c-i-k-o (10. Sep 2012)

hmm nach ein bisschen mehr Überlegen habe ich mich an eine Schleife versucht 
...und es klappt 

an alle, die vielleicht ein ähnliches Problem mal haben könnten:

```
int kwvh = kv; // die eingabe KWvon einfach auf eine Hilfsvariable verweisen
                                while(kwvh < KWbisb+1)   //die Schleife hochzählen lassen bis kwvh < KWbis+1 erreicht hat
                                {
                                    SQL.EXE("Update kalender set kw"+kwvh+" = "+arbeitsstunden+" where ma_id = "+id);
                                    kwvh += 1; //kwvh nach jedem durchlauf hochzählen
                                }
```

ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das die optimalste Lösung ist, zu mind klappt es 

Danke Alle, die mir so schnell ihre Hilfe angeboten haben!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Sep 2012)

Du kannst auch mehrere Spalten auf einmal updaten:
[sql]
UPDATE table_name
SET column1=value, column2=value2,...
[/sql]

Wenn du mehrer Statements abschickst, solltest du diese in einer Transaktions sichern.


----------

